# Shier Terror 2010



## Shier Terror (Jul 17, 2009)

My photos can be found here. Halloween 2010 pictures by Shier_Terror - Photobucket. Donna was a huge hit. She was at the back of the haunt and I heard the screams every time. Everyone said she was their favorite.

Videos to be posted soon.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Awesome!


----------

